# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خوندن کنکورتجربی از الان

## ha.hg

*.............................*

----------


## V_buqs

> *سلام 
> چند روز پیش رسما کنار کشیدم و کتابا هم جمع کردم ولی واقعا پشیمونم خیلی دوست دارم امسال قبول شم و منم برم دیگه.
> چکار کنم زیر 30هزار منطقه 3 بشم؟
> کمک لطفاااااااااااااااااااا*


خب بشین بخون 
دینی و ادبیات و شیمی بیشتر بخون

----------


## _Joseph_

> *سلام 
> چند روز پیش رسما کنار کشیدم و کتابا هم جمع کردم ولی واقعا پشیمونم خیلی دوست دارم امسال قبول شم و منم برم دیگه.
> چکار کنم زیر 30هزار منطقه 3 بشم؟
> کمک لطفاااااااااااااااااااا*


همینجوری فقط میخوای بری دانشگاه؟که چی بشه؟نری که خیلی بهتره
اینا رو البته نمیگم که بگم بمونین سال بعد و هیچی نمیشه کرد الآن ولی اگه  هدفی دارید که میخوایید بهش برسید اینجوری هدفتونو زمین نزنید 
به هر حال تو این 13 روز میتونین دینی و ادبیات و زبان انگلیسی رو بخونین

----------


## _Viper_

*بنظرم تواین12روز بشین فقط کنکورسال های90تا98بزن باهمین روش یک مروری میشه دستتم توتست روون میشه بالخره وقت کمه پس غنیمت بشمارش این زمانو حیفه.اگم فکرمیکنی نمیرسی لاقل کنکور عمومی ها و لاقل یک درس ازاختصاصی که توش خبره ایی رو بزن. انشالله که به هدفت برسی* :Yahoo (11):

----------


## lix_Max

این خاصیت کنکوره که باعث یه روند فرسایشی میشه که باید با تفریح کنترل شه.نمیدونم شما چند سال پشت کنکور هستین یا اصلا شاید سال اولتون باشه.اما باور کنید همه چیز قبول شدن رشته های تاپ نیست توی این دنیا.اگه علاقه ای توی تجربی دارید برید سمتش ریسک نکنید برای سال بعد.اینا یه مقدار بی ربط بود ولی خسته شدن رو توی کلماتی که نوشته بودی دیدم.

----------


## lix_Max

عمومی کار کن و جامع بزن و یدونه اختصاصی هم خوب بزن و بقیه رو درحد ۲۰ جمع کن احتمالا زیر ۳۰۰۰۰شی.البته از وضع درسیتون زیاد اطلاعی ندارم.۱۳روز چیز خاصی نیست عیبی نداره یه تیر توی تاریکی بندازی.!

----------


## Maneli

آزمون جامع بزن زیر ۲۰هزارم میشی که پیراپزشکی بیاری 
هرچی خوندی مرور کن 
آفرین نا امید نشی ها خیلی ها مثل تو هستن اما از الان فرق کن 
موفق باشی عزیزم

----------


## Frozen

*زیر 30 هزار واقعا انقد ناامید کننده نیست
بری چنتا کارنامه ببینی تو قلمچی متوجه میشی خودت 
بیشتر وقت بذار رو عمومیا
و تو اختصاصی ها هم اون مطالبی ک برات راحتتره تند تند مرور کن

کلی موفق باشی ^^

درضمن : شد شد ! نشد بیا برات چایی بریزم  انقد سریع جا نزن دختر ! تموم تلاشتو بکن...اگه نشد یسال دیگه قوی تر میجنگی*

----------


## Maryam.mz

عمومی ها رو از زرد بزن ، تمام شون رو ، برای ادبیات علاوه بر زرد عمومی لغات و تاریخ ادبیات رو جدا بخون ،
برای اختصاصی ها از کنکور 96 ی روز در میون کنکور بزن تحلیل کن و هرجا ک ازش تست اومده رو برو یاد بگیر برای تمام درس ها و تست هاش ، هم می رسی ، هم این ک با توجه ب منطقه تون باید خیلی بهتر از 15 هزار بیارید . می تونید با این رتبه پرستاری دانشگاه های سطح سه یا ازاد بشینید . اگ تک تک کنکور های عمومی رو از 92 یا 93 ب بعد بزنی و یاد بگیریشون از همون تست عمومی ها بالای 70 خواهی زد

----------


## aysan 18

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Maryam.mz


عمومی ها رو از زرد بزن ، تمام شون رو ، برای ادبیات علاوه بر زرد عمومی لغات و تاریخ ادبیات رو جدا بخون ،
برای اختصاصی ها از کنکور 96 ی روز در میون کنکور بزن تحلیل کن و هرجا ک ازش تست اومده رو برو یاد بگیر برای تمام درس ها و تست هاش ، هم می رسی ، هم این ک با توجه ب منطقه تون باید خیلی بهتر از 15 هزار بیارید . می تونید با این رتبه پرستاری دانشگاه های سطح سه یا ازاد بشینید . اگ تک تک کنکور های عمومی رو از 92 یا 93 ب بعد بزنی و یاد بگیریشون از همون تست عمومی ها بالای 70 خواهی زد


ی سوال 
وقتی من میرم کنکورای اختصاصی رو میزنم اون سوالایی که یادم نیست و یا بلد نیستم رو چیکار کنم؟فقط برم مثلا همون صفحه رو بخونم یا کل اونمبحث یا کل اون فصل رو؟*

----------


## Maryam.mz

> *
> ی سوال 
> وقتی من میرم کنکورای اختصاصی رو میزنم اون سوالایی که یادم نیست و یا بلد نیستم رو چیکار کنم؟فقط برم مثلا همون صفحه رو بخونم یا کل اونمبحث یا کل اون فصل رو؟*


نه فقط همون صفحه یا مبحث اگه براش تست هم کار کنید خیلی عالی میشه اما نیازی به خوندن کل فصل ب هیچ وجه نیست ، چون با مبحثی خوندن ، نکات پرتکرار رو مرور می کنید

----------


## ha.hg

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehrasaa


آزمون جامع بزن زیر ۲۰هزارم میشی که پیراپزشکی بیاری 
هرچی خوندی مرور کن 
آفرین نا امید نشی ها خیلی ها مثل تو هستن اما از الان فرق کن 
موفق باشی عزیزم







 نوشته اصلی توسط Maryam.mz


عمومی ها رو از زرد بزن ، تمام شون رو ، برای ادبیات علاوه بر زرد عمومی لغات و تاریخ ادبیات رو جدا بخون ،
برای اختصاصی ها از کنکور 96 ی روز در میون کنکور بزن تحلیل کن و هرجا ک ازش تست اومده رو برو یاد بگیر برای تمام درس ها و تست هاش ، هم می رسی ، هم این ک با توجه ب منطقه تون باید خیلی بهتر از 15 هزار بیارید . می تونید با این رتبه پرستاری دانشگاه های سطح سه یا ازاد بشینید . اگ تک تک کنکور های عمومی رو از 92 یا 93 ب بعد بزنی و یاد بگیریشون از همون تست عمومی ها بالای 70 خواهی زد


ممنون .
ولی چطور ازمون جامع بدم وقتی چیزی درست و حسابی نخونم یا هرسوال که رسیدم مبحثشو از رو کتاب بخونم 
میشه جرئی تر بگید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Maryam.mz

> *
> 
> 
> ممنون .
> ولی چطور ازمون جامع بدم وقتی چیزی درست و حسابی نخونم یا هرسوال که رسیدم مبحثشو از رو کتاب بخونم 
> میشه جرئی تر بگید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


آزمون جامع نه ! کنکور ، درسته کنکور هم جامعه ولی زمین تا اسمون با آزمون جامع های دیگ فرق داره .
برای این ک هر سال یه سری موارد خاص عینا تکرار میشن و علاوه بر این قسمت های مهم تر کتاب ها میاد دستتون ، شما صفر صفر قبول ، ولی خنگ خنگ ک نیستید ؟ من قبول کنم حرف شما رو یا شما حرف من رو قبول می کنی ؟  :Yahoo (76):  اگه مواردی ک توی کنکور های داخل و خارج (برای تخصصی ) 96 ب بعد اومده رو ده روز برای یک طوطی تکرار کنی حفظ میشه ، شما ک دیگه انسانی ، و شک نکن ک همین روش برای عمومی ها ( البته از کنکور 92 تا 98 ، داخل همه ی رشته ها جز انسانی و خارج ها ) درصد عمومی تون رو میانگین 70 می رسونه ، البته در کنارش باید لغات و تاریخ ادبیات و لغت زبان هم بخونید ولیی با همین روش اختصاصی ها تون رو تا 45 می تونید برسونید و عمومی هاتون بدون شک تضمینی تا 70 حداقل ، فقط بستگی ب خودتون داره ک چقدر آینده تون براتون مهم باشه و برای خودتون ارزش قائل باشید ، اگر زندگی تون مهم باشه براتون توی همین 12 روز می تونید برسونید ، ب رتبه های خیلیی خییلیی خوب ، البته چون منطقه سه هستید و با رتبه های بدتر معمولا بهتر میارید میتونید با 10-12 هزار روزانه هم بنشینید گمونم ولی باید خوب بخونید ،فقط هم روی 96 ب بعد برای اختصاصی و 92 ب بعد برای عمومی . دلیل خواستید برای کنکور زدن ، ب طور فرض میگم ، این دسته سوالات ، سوالات دسته ی دو هستن ، مواردی ک سال های قبل هم اومدن اما نه دقیق همون موارد ، مثلا 97 تست از هفته های نمو جنین اومده ، این ک روده کی شروع ب تشکیل شدن می کنه ، سال 98 مثلاا از همون قسمت اومده ولی تشکیل قلب رو خواسته یا سال قبل ترش همون قسمت فقط تشکیل دست و پا رو خواسته ، برای این میگم تمرکزتون رو بذارید روی کنکور ها .

 حالا تصور کنید ک 30 درصد سوالات عینا قبلا هم اومدن ، مثلا هر سال یه تست ثابت از گلیکولیز داریم ، خب پس برگشتن ب کنکور ها می تونه نوعی حماقت باشه وقتی می دونیم عینا تکرار میشن .

----------


## thanks god

> آزمون جامع نه ! کنکور ، درسته کنکور هم جامعه ولی زمین تا اسمون با آزمون جامع های دیگ فرق داره .
> برای این ک هر سال یه سری موارد خاص عینا تکرار میشن و علاوه بر این قسمت های مهم تر کتاب ها میاد دستتون ، شما صفر صفر قبول ، ولی خنگ خنگ ک نیستید ؟ من قبول کنم حرف شما رو یا شما حرف من رو قبول می کنی ؟  اگه مواردی ک توی کنکور های داخل و خارج (برای تخصصی ) 96 ب بعد اومده رو ده روز برای یک طوطی تکرار کنی حفظ میشه ، شما ک دیگه انسانی ، و شک نکن ک همین روش برای عمومی ها ( البته از کنکور 92 تا 98 ، داخل همه ی رشته ها جز انسانی و خارج ها ) درصد عمومی تون رو میانگین 70 می رسونه ، البته در کنارش باید لغات و تاریخ ادبیات و لغت زبان هم بخونید ولیی با همین روش اختصاصی ها تون رو تا 45 می تونید برسونید و عمومی هاتون بدون شک تضمینی تا 70 حداقل ، فقط بستگی ب خودتون داره ک چقدر آینده تون براتون مهم باشه و برای خودتون ارزش قائل باشید ، اگر زندگی تون مهم باشه براتون توی همین 12 روز می تونید برسونید ، ب رتبه های خیلیی خییلیی خوب ، البته چون منطقه سه هستید و با رتبه های بدتر معمولا بهتر میارید میتونید با 10-12 هزار روزانه هم بنشینید گمونم ولی باید خوب بخونید ،فقط هم روی 96 ب بعد برای اختصاصی و 92 ب بعد برای عمومی . دلیل خواستید برای کنکور زدن ، ب طور فرض میگم ، این دسته سوالات ، سوالات دسته ی دو هستن ، مواردی ک سال های قبل هم اومدن اما نه دقیق همون موارد ، مثلا 97 تست از هفته های نمو جنین اومده ، این ک روده کی شروع ب تشکیل شدن می کنه ، سال 98 مثلاا از همون قسمت اومده ولی تشکیل قلب رو خواسته یا سال قبل ترش همون قسمت فقط تشکیل دست و پا رو خواسته ، برای این میگم تمرکزتون رو بذارید روی کنکور ها .
> 
>  حالا تصور کنید ک 30 درصد سوالات عینا قبلا هم اومدن ، مثلا هر سال یه تست ثابت از گلیکولیز داریم ، خب پس برگشتن ب کنکور ها می تونه نوعی حماقت باشه وقتی می دونیم عینا تکرار میشن .



سلام ، ببخشید من زرد عمومی دهم و یازدهم تست هاش رو زدم ، دوازدهمش رو هم ایشالا تموم میکنم ، برای اختصاصی 10 کنکور رشته ریاضی زرد قلمچی ب نظرتون خوبه؟؟؟ چون در هر آزمون تست ها همه مال یک سال مشخص نیست و پراکنده است ، تعدادی از تست ها هم مال آزمون های کانون و تعدادی هم تالیفیه


بی زحمت راهنمایی کنید ، ممنون ♥♥♥

----------


## _Joseph_

> آزمون جامع نه ! کنکور ، درسته کنکور هم جامعه ولی زمین تا اسمون با آزمون جامع های دیگ فرق داره .
> برای این ک هر سال یه سری موارد خاص عینا تکرار میشن و علاوه بر این قسمت های مهم تر کتاب ها میاد دستتون ، شما صفر صفر قبول ، ولی خنگ خنگ ک نیستید ؟ من قبول کنم حرف شما رو یا شما حرف من رو قبول می کنی ؟  اگه مواردی ک توی کنکور های داخل و خارج (برای تخصصی ) 96 ب بعد اومده رو ده روز برای یک طوطی تکرار کنی حفظ میشه ، شما ک دیگه انسانی ، و شک نکن ک همین روش برای عمومی ها ( البته از کنکور 92 تا 98 ، داخل همه ی رشته ها جز انسانی و خارج ها ) درصد عمومی تون رو میانگین 70 می رسونه ، البته در کنارش باید لغات و تاریخ ادبیات و لغت زبان هم بخونید ولیی با همین روش اختصاصی ها تون رو تا 45 می تونید برسونید و عمومی هاتون بدون شک تضمینی تا 70 حداقل ، فقط بستگی ب خودتون داره ک چقدر آینده تون براتون مهم باشه و برای خودتون ارزش قائل باشید ، اگر زندگی تون مهم باشه براتون توی همین 12 روز می تونید برسونید ، ب رتبه های خیلیی خییلیی خوب ، البته چون منطقه سه هستید و با رتبه های بدتر معمولا بهتر میارید میتونید با 10-12 هزار روزانه هم بنشینید گمونم ولی باید خوب بخونید ،فقط هم روی 96 ب بعد برای اختصاصی و 92 ب بعد برای عمومی . دلیل خواستید برای کنکور زدن ، ب طور فرض میگم ، این دسته سوالات ، سوالات دسته ی دو هستن ، مواردی ک سال های قبل هم اومدن اما نه دقیق همون موارد ، مثلا 97 تست از هفته های نمو جنین اومده ، این ک روده کی شروع ب تشکیل شدن می کنه ، سال 98 مثلاا از همون قسمت اومده ولی تشکیل قلب رو خواسته یا سال قبل ترش همون قسمت فقط تشکیل دست و پا رو خواسته ، برای این میگم تمرکزتون رو بذارید روی کنکور ها .
> 
>  حالا تصور کنید ک 30 درصد سوالات عینا قبلا هم اومدن ، مثلا هر سال یه تست ثابت از گلیکولیز داریم ، خب پس برگشتن ب کنکور ها می تونه نوعی حماقت باشه وقتی می دونیم عینا تکرار میشن .


دوست عزیز این چیزی که شما میگید شاید برای کنکور نظام قدیم درست باشه و بشه با مرور فقط کنکور 10 سال اخیر یه چیزهایی رو متوجه شد ولی برای کنکور نظام جدید صدق نمیکنه مخصوصا اینکه نظام قدیم 98 خیلی آسونتر از سطح کنکور طرح شده بود و 99 قطعا سوالات تالیفی جدیدتری از منابع جدید خواهیم داشت که به مراتب سخت تر خواهد بود و شما نمونه وسال نداری که بخوای با اون مرور کنی درضمن برای کسی که صفر صفر هست این روش پیشنهادی شما میتونه حتی از صفر زدن و دست نزدن به پاسخ برگ هم مهلک تر باشه یه وقت هست که شما یه چیزی رو نمیدونی و رهاش میکنی و نمیزنی ولی یه وقتایی هست یه چیزهایی از مطلب رو خوندی ولی کامل نخوندی و تست همنزدی فقط یه نمونه حل دیدی و میری سراغ تست و دچار دام  طراح تست میشی و تست رو غلط میزنی که این میتونه برات خیلی بد تر از صف تموم بشه و برات نمره منفی به بار بیاره شما میگید که درصد عمومی تون 70 میرسه ببخشید بقیه خر بودن این همه وقت تلف کنن برن شب و روز بخونن و 60 درصد بزن خوب یومدن یه ماه آخر کنکور های 20 سال گزشته رو حفظ میکردن میرفتن مینشستن کلاس پزشکی و دانشگاه تهران و شریف چه لزومی داشت شب و رروز بخونن ؟؟
ببینید برای کسی که تا بحال هیچی نخونده و هیچ پیش زمینه ای از دروس نداره و پایه اش هم اوکی نیست منپیشنهاد میکنم که دو تا درس عمومی رو انتخاب کنه اونایی که براش خیلی راحت هستش بشینه اونا رو کامل بخونه

----------


## Maryam.mz

> دوست عزیز این چیزی که شما میگید شاید برای کنکور نظام قدیم درست باشه و بشه با مرور فقط کنکور 10 سال اخیر یه چیزهایی رو متوجه شد ولی برای کنکور نظام جدید صدق نمیکنه مخصوصا اینکه نظام قدیم 98 خیلی آسونتر از سطح کنکور طرح شده بود و 99 قطعا سوالات تالیفی جدیدتری از منابع جدید خواهیم داشت که به مراتب سخت تر خواهد بود و شما نمونه وسال نداری که بخوای با اون مرور کنی درضمن برای کسی که صفر صفر هست این روش پیشنهادی شما میتونه حتی از صفر زدن و دست نزدن به پاسخ برگ هم مهلک تر باشه یه وقت هست که شما یه چیزی رو نمیدونی و رهاش میکنی و نمیزنی ولی یه وقتایی هست یه چیزهایی از مطلب رو خوندی ولی کامل نخوندی و تست همنزدی فقط یه نمونه حل دیدی و میری سراغ تست و دچار دام  طراح تست میشی و تست رو غلط میزنی که این میتونه برات خیلی بد تر از صف تموم بشه و برات نمره منفی به بار بیاره شما میگید که درصد عمومی تون 70 میرسه ببخشید بقیه خر بودن این همه وقت تلف کنن برن شب و روز بخونن و 60 درصد بزن خوب یومدن یه ماه آخر کنکور های 20 سال گزشته رو حفظ میکردن میرفتن مینشستن کلاس پزشکی و دانشگاه تهران و شریف چه لزومی داشت شب و رروز بخونن ؟؟
> ببینید برای کسی که تا بحال هیچی نخونده و هیچ پیش زمینه ای از دروس نداره و پایه اش هم اوکی نیست منپیشنهاد میکنم که دو تا درس عمومی رو انتخاب کنه اونایی که براش خیلی راحت هستش بشینه اونا رو کامل بخونه


اول این که استارتر داوطلب نظام قدیم هستن پس با همین یه جمله تمام حرفاتون رد شد .
دوم این که روشی ک گفتم برای تک تک دروس عمومی و اختصاصی جواب میده مگر درس زیست شناسی و مگر نوسان در فیزیک و همینطور مبحث اعداد در عربی .
سوم این که حرف آخرتون از پایه و اساس غلطه ، اصلا ربطی نداره ، یکی هوشش خوبه اراده داره ی ماه رو میخونه و درست حسابی میخونه و میتونه حتی یک بشه بر اساس تلاشش ، یکی ده سال می خونه تهشم ده هزار هم نمیاره ، واقعا یکم فکر کنید ، توی مطالعه زمان تنها فاکتور نیست ، میزان بهره ی هوشی ، کیفیت مطالعه ، نحوه جمع بندی ، مباحثی ک مطالعه میشن و درصدی ک ازشون میاد ملاکه ، حرف تون واقعا بی خود بود ، می تونید باز هم منفی بدین من وقت اضافی برای تغییر دادن تصورات اشتباه شما ندارم .
یکی یه ماه میخونه درست حسابی ولی چون ده هزار نفر از مهر دارن میخونن دست و پا شکسته ، پس اون ی نفر حق نداره رتبه ی خوبی بیاره ، ب عقیده ی شما لیاقت ش رو هم نداره .برای زدن مهر سکوت ، با همین روشی ک گفتم برای زیست نظام جدیدی ها میتونن از موج آزمون استفاده کنن . نقل هم نگیرید وقت خودتون تلف میشه .
کامپیوتر موقع بررسی پاسخ برگ نمیاد چک کنه ببینه طرف ی ماه خونده از کنکور ها یاد گرفته یا ی سال جون کنده و از هزار تا منبع خونده ، تنها چیزی ک چک میشه محل قرار گیری مربع ( گاهی بیضی )های مشکی شده ست .
در انتها اضافه می کنم ، نه برای شما یی ک داری نقل میشی ؛
همه ساله بدون در نظر گرفتن کنکور انسانی ، 5 کنکور برگزار میشه ( زبان هنر تجربی ریاضی و خارج ) و هر سال 600 سوال عمومی میاد بیرون ، از سال 92 تا 98 ، 7 دوره کنکور و در جمع 4200 تست از عمومی ، این یعنی طراح محترم کنکور از تمام سوراخای کتاب هم حتی سوال طرح کرده ، یه آدم عاقل با خوندن همین سوال ها و جواب هاشون و حفظ کردن شون مگر خنگ باشه ک نتونه 70 ب بالا بزنه ، تنها عامل عدم محدودیت دست طراح برای طرح تست هم فقط لغت و تاریخ ادبیاته و تمام .!
قبول یا ردش هم با خودتون ، نفع یا ضررش دامن من رو نمیگیره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _Joseph_

> اول این که استارتر داوطلب نظام قدیم هستن پس با همین یه جمله تمام حرفاتون رد شد .
> دوم این که روشی ک گفتم برای تک تک دروس عمومی و اختصاصی جواب میده مگر درس زیست شناسی و مگر نوسان در فیزیک و همینطور مبحث اعداد در عربی .
> سوم این که حرف آخرتون از پایه و اساس غلطه ، اصلا ربطی نداره ، یکی هوشش خوبه اراده داره ی ماه رو میخونه و درست حسابی میخونه و میتونه حتی یک بشه بر اساس تلاشش ، یکی ده سال می خونه تهشم ده هزار هم نمیاره ، واقعا یکم فکر کنید ، توی مطالعه زمان تنها فاکتور نیست ، میزان بهره ی هوشی ، کیفیت مطالعه ، نحوه جمع بندی ، مباحثی ک مطالعه میشن و درصدی ک ازشون میاد ملاکه ، حرف تون واقعا بی خود بود ، می تونید باز هم منفی بدین من وقت اضافی برای تغییر دادن تصورات اشتباه شما ندارم .
> یکی یه ماه میخونه درست حسابی ولی چون ده هزار نفر از مهر دارن میخونن دست و پا شکسته ، پس اون ی نفر حق نداره رتبه ی خوبی بیاره ، ب عقیده ی شما لیاقت ش رو هم نداره .برای زدن مهر سکوت ، با همین روشی ک گفتم برای زیست نظام جدیدی ها میتونن از موج آزمون استفاده کنن . نقل هم نگیرید وقت خودتون تلف میشه .
> کامپیوتر موقع بررسی پاسخ برگ نمیاد چک کنه ببینه طرف ی ماه خونده از کنکور ها یاد گرفته یا ی سال جون کنده و از هزار تا منبع خونده ، تنها چیزی ک چک میشه محل قرار گیری مربع ( گاهی بیضی )های مشکی شده ست .
> در انتها اضافه می کنم ، نه برای شما یی ک داری نقل میشی ؛
> همه ساله بدون در نظر گرفتن کنکور انسانی ، 5 کنکور برگزار میشه ( زبان هنر تجربی ریاضی و خارج ) و هر سال 600 سوال عمومی میاد بیرون ، از سال 92 تا 98 ، 7 دوره کنکور و در جمع 4200 تست از عمومی ، این یعنی طراح محترم کنکور از تمام سوراخای کتاب هم حتی سوال طرح کرده ، یه آدم عاقل با خوندن همین سوال ها و جواب هاشون و حفظ کردن شون مگر خنگ باشه ک نتونه 70 ب بالا بزنه ، تنها عامل عدم محدودیت دست طراح برای طرح تست هم فقط لغت و تاریخ ادبیاته و تمام .!
> قبول یا ردش هم با خودتون ، نفع یا ضررش دامن من رو نمیگیره


شما به من بگید که کسی که روابط و مفهوم مشتق ور بلد نیست و حتی نمیدونه سوال مشتق از کجا طرح شده چجوری میتونه فقط با نگاه کردن سوالات سالهای قبل بتونه تسیت مشتق رو بزنه؟
کسی که مبحث اسید باز شیمی بلد نیست چجوری میتونه مسئله ph رو جواب بده کسی که لویس بلد نیست معادله نویسی بلد نیست 
حرف شما مثل اینه که الفبا بلد نباشی جمله نویسی یاد بگیری 
این متد پیشنهادی شما فقط در دروس توصیفی مثل ادبیات و دین و زندگی کاربرد داره بقیه دروس حتی خطرناکم هست این روشی که توصیه کردین و لطفااگه پیش زمینه ندارین در این مورد کسی رو با حرف های  خودتون گمراه نکنین

----------


## Maryam.mz

> شما به من بگید که کسی که روابط و مفهوم مشتق ور بلد نیست و حتی نمیدونه سوال مشتق از کجا طرح شده چجوری میتونه فقط با نگاه کردن سوالات سالهای قبل بتونه تسیت مشتق رو بزنه؟
> کسی که مبحث اسید باز شیمی بلد نیست چجوری میتونه مسئله ph رو جواب بده کسی که لویس بلد نیست معادله نویسی بلد نیست 
> حرف شما مثل اینه که الفبا بلد نباشی جمله نویسی یاد بگیری 
> این متد پیشنهادی شما فقط در دروس توصیفی مثل ادبیات و دین و زندگی کاربرد داره بقیه دروس حتی خطرناکم هست این روشی که توصیه کردین و لطفااگه پیش زمینه ندارین در این مورد کسی رو با حرف های  خودتون گمراه نکنین


دلیلی برای اتلاف وقتم پای توجیهات بیخود شما ندارم ، تاپیک رو به حاشیه نکشونید جناب یا سرکاربا تجربه ی الفبا دان .
شما خداوند پیش زمینه رو به خداوند منان می سپارم .

----------


## Maryam.mz

> سلام ، ببخشید من زرد عمومی دهم و یازدهم تست هاش رو زدم ، دوازدهمش رو هم ایشالا تموم میکنم ، برای اختصاصی 10 کنکور رشته ریاضی زرد قلمچی ب نظرتون خوبه؟؟؟ چون در هر آزمون تست ها همه مال یک سال مشخص نیست و پراکنده است ، تعدادی از تست ها هم مال آزمون های کانون و تعدادی هم تالیفیه
> 
> 
> بی زحمت راهنمایی کنید ، ممنون ♥♥♥


سلام ، بله خیلی خوبه فقط غلط ها و نزده هاتون از همین کتاب های زرد رو دو روز و یک روز مونده به کنکور دوباره حل و مرور کنید ، از تست هایی ک می زنید هم نت برداری های نهایی رو انجام بدین و روز آخر مرور شون کنید ، فقط این نباشه ک ازمون ها رو بزنید و تمام ، هرچی داره ازش بکشید بیرون .

----------

